# Prescription cycling glasses



## The Brewer (12 Oct 2011)

I need glasses for driving, TV and computer, but have been struggling with tinted glasses whilst out on the bike, Lidl specials.
I popped in our local branch of Boots and was quoted £85 for frames with clear, tinted and orange lenses in my script, I thought that was quite a good price, just thought I'd ask on here whether that's a good deal and if there's other options I should think about.

Below is a pair similar to the ones I was quoted for


----------



## DCLane (12 Oct 2011)

I'm also after a pair, so would appreciate suggestions as well.

My problem with this is that I'm -12 in one eye and -10.5 in the other so am struggling to find anywhere that'll either do the glasses or someone who supplies decent insert prescription sunglasses plus an insert supplier.

And yes, because I'm blind as a bat despite looking I can't see anyone selling them. Doesn't stop me riding though


----------



## HLaB (12 Oct 2011)

I've never used them myself but Optilabs seems to be the one recommended on the forum.


----------



## srw (12 Oct 2011)

Optilabs are good - product and service. I would have said they were ugly... until I saw what the Brewer's Boots had offered him. 

Does anyone know of a pair of prescription cycling glasses with a modern thin frame?


----------



## ThePainInSpain (12 Oct 2011)

I paid €90 (about £80) for a pair of prescription sports goggles from Specsavers.......................crap.

They had NO periferal vision whatsoever, so were really quite dangerous .

The ones, you show look ok.

I wear a pair of Lidl specials also, because my eyesight is not too bad in good light. Which is most of the time over here.


----------



## Chutzpah (13 Oct 2011)

I recently got some Sunwise ones from my local optician, and they're not a million miles away from what you've been shown:

http://www.sunwise.co.uk/products/austin-black/

I think my frames were £65 with the prescription insert on top.

I absolutely adore them. After ages of tolerating flies and mud in the eye, and streaming eyes downhill, these are great. The insert sits close to your eye so there's no duff spots in your vision when doing shoulder checks.

I've heard from numerous sources that the problem with a curved prescription lens is that unless you only have a very slight prescription they will distort at the edges, leaving a slightly... nauseous... feeling.

If you're on a really long climb that's taking a fair bit of effort they can start to steam up, but this doesn't happen often or much, lifting the visor for a short while (say five seconds) help, as does levelling out or going back downhill





And of course, being able to change the tint of the outer lens is an absolute joy.

Basically, I cannot recommend them enough.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Oct 2011)

Another recommendation for *Optilabs* from me. Great service and great product.
£160 but well worth the money imo.

They will even send you some frames that you can try before buying.


----------



## tyred (13 Oct 2011)

I recently bought frames similar to those in the OP from Amazon and took them to my optician. It cost me more than £85 but I am still delighted with it. I would consider the specs possibly the best cycling accessory I have ever bought as I can now see where I am going without streaming bloodshot eyes full of flies.


----------



## Shadow (13 Oct 2011)

Have just started this process myself. Have tried a pair on similar to those of OP and found them uncomfortable - script insert too close to eyes!! Each to their own.


My LSS (local spex shop) only has Uvex to sell and tried pair #1 last night on short ride home and into work this a.m. Will try pair #2 tonight and tomorrow a.m. I think both are ugly but how they perform is more important to me!

Whatever you choose, like bikes, do take them for a test ride before purchasing.


----------



## Jim_Noir (14 Oct 2011)

I looked at these, then the optician said "Why not just start wearing contacts and normaly cycling sunglasses?" Never looked back.


----------



## ianrauk (14 Oct 2011)

Jim_Noir said:


> I looked at these, then the optician said "Why not just start wearing contacts and normaly cycling sunglasses?" Never looked back.



I do both.

And remember some people just dont get on with contacts.


----------



## wiggydiggy (14 Oct 2011)

Just on the subject on glasses, *what about rain?*

I'm a relatively low script of around -2/-2.5 so ATM I tend to take my glasses off when its raining hard as I can see better but what of these cycling glasses, does the design dissipate the rain better?


----------



## steve52 (14 Oct 2011)

the answer has to be a small half visor that will stick (velcro) to any helmet? cant find one but could be done im sure a market oppertunity?


----------



## HLaB (14 Oct 2011)

wiggydiggy said:


> Just on the subject on glasses, *what about rain?*
> 
> I'm a relatively low script of around -2/-2.5 so ATM I tend to take my glasses off when its raining hard as I can see better but what of these cycling glasses, does the design dissipate the rain better?



Not really IME, I either take them off if I'm wearing contacts under non prescription lenses or wear a peak on the helmet or a cycling cap when I am wearing prescription specs in inclement weather.


----------



## ianrauk (14 Oct 2011)

steve52 said:


> the answer has to be a small half visor that will stick (velcro) to any helmet? cant find one but could be done im sure a market oppertunity?




A cycling cap or baseball will suffice


----------



## Shadow (14 Oct 2011)

Jim_Noir said:


> I looked at these, then the optician said "Why not just start wearing contacts and normaly cycling sunglasses?" Never looked back.



Which is fine if you wear contacts all day, but I only need them on my bike, hence the need for spex!!!


----------



## HLaB (14 Oct 2011)

Shadow said:


> Which is fine if you wear contacts all day, but I only need them on my bike, hence the need for spex!!!



If I'm wearing contacts they are the disposable kind and I only really wear them when cycling (not all day), I prefer the specs (vision is that bit more crisp) but as said above, some folk can't get on with contacts or have a prescription which bars them.


----------



## wiggydiggy (14 Oct 2011)

I was thinking dailies for contacts to solve 'the rain issue' TBH I've worn them before but stopped for forgotten reasons.

I'll try the baseball cap, I certainly wear a hat when its raining and I'm on foot so will try squeezing one under the helmet


----------



## Jim_Noir (14 Oct 2011)

I started with the wear once ones, but only wore them while cycling so not worth the cash really, so went to monthly.. then an optician told me that I didn't need to chuck them away every month since I only wear them to cycle... so a pair lasts an age now!


----------



## potsy (14 Oct 2011)

I wear the fortnightly disposables, if only wearing for an hour or so a day then I can get much longer from a pair, have built up a little stockpile now, can then put my subscription on hold for 3 months until I need more 

Might look into the prescription insert type glasses one day, what do you do if you go indoors though with the tinted lenses? Carry a spare pair of ordinary glasses?


----------



## HLaB (14 Oct 2011)

potsy said:


> Might look into the prescription insert type glasses one day, what do you do if you go indoors though with the tinted lenses? Carry a spare pair of ordinary glasses?



Buy reactolights, I cycle more in my normal specs because they are so


----------



## potsy (14 Oct 2011)

HLaB said:


> Buy reactolights, I cycle more in my normal specs because they are so



Wanted some but was told my prescription was too high 
Used to cycle in my prescription sunglasses but they are very small and don't give much protection/peripheral vision.


----------



## HLaB (14 Oct 2011)

potsy said:


> Wanted some but was told my prescription was too high
> Used to cycle in my prescription sunglasses but they are very small and don't give much protection/peripheral vision.



Bummer, I never realised they were prescription limited too, sorry.


----------



## Gandalf (14 Oct 2011)

I have a pair of Optilab's prescription cycling glasses, though the actual make is actually Loubsol. I went for the reactive lenses. Pleased with them overall. The only minor niggles are that the frame is rather heavy looking. This has two effects, when it isn't bright enough for the reaction lenses to darken they do look rather grim. I can best describe it as a nerdy welding goggles effect. 

The other thing is that when you are doing an over the shoulder check the thickness off the frame is a PITA, not enough to obstruct vision per se but very irritating.

The service from Optilabs was very good and from my POV being within cycling distance is a bonus. I'd buy them again unless I could find a pair with a lighter frame for the same price elsewhere, without resorting to inserts.


----------



## mr_cellophane (14 Oct 2011)

Thanks for that about Boots. I bought a pair of prescription swimming goggles from them years ago, so wondered if they did cycle glasses as well.
My prescriptions are even worse than DC's.


----------



## PpPete (15 Oct 2011)

Also have a look at these.
http://www.kontrolsports.co.uk/c1/5/c2/28/r/1/special-offers!/sports-sunglasses/list.asp
Thoroughly recommended, and AFAIK no prescription limitation.


----------



## DaveyB1981 (15 Oct 2011)

Jim_Noir said:


> I looked at these, then the optician said "Why not just start wearing contacts and normaly cycling sunglasses?" Never looked back.



This is what I do too. Lidl sunglasses and contact lenses. May not be an option for the OP but it works for me.

Dave


----------



## The Brewer (15 Oct 2011)

Thanks for the ideas guys, lots of info to mull over


----------



## Chutzpah (16 Oct 2011)

I'm one of those people that don't get on with contacts. I've tried them but they're simply not for me - I'm not very good with things coming near my eyes.

With regards to rain, I just wear a cycling cap, which keeps the majority of it off.


----------



## wiggydiggy (17 Oct 2011)

HLaB said:


> Buy reactolights, I cycle more in my normal specs because they are so



Apologies to those that are too high but I cant recommend these lenses enough, been using them for 10 years or more and find them invaluable compared to prescription sunnies. Only grip is they dont work through glass e.g. driving as they are actually UV activated and apparently UV is filtered out by a lot of windows.


----------



## Dharma Wheel (17 Oct 2011)

Try out Smith Optics http://smithoptics.eu/

Don't know who stocks them but i used to work for the company that made them.

I find cycling glasses a bit OTT so a decen pair of sporty sunnies does me fine. Plus the are easier to take prescription lenses.

Great glasses and a good price.

Need a pair myself....


----------



## 400bhp (17 Oct 2011)

Interestring thread.

My prescription is -5.75(L), -6.5(R).

I commute in an old pair of reactorlite glasses.

I use contacts at the weekend, along with sunglasses, for long rides.

I'd never considered prescription cycling glasses because I'd assumed the thickness of the lenses (for my prescription) would bee too thick (I would only consider reactorlite lenses). Plus the cost (£200+ for lenses only).


----------



## potsy (17 Oct 2011)

400bhp said:


> Interestring thread.
> 
> My prescription is -5.75(L), -6.5®.
> 
> I commute in an old pair of reactorlite glasses.



What optician do you use? 

My prescription is slightly lower than yours and was told they couldn't do them that high.
Thinking back I'm wondering if it was because I wanted rimless ones? Maybe in a fuller frame they woud be OK?


----------



## 400bhp (17 Oct 2011)

potsy said:


> What optician do you use?
> 
> My prescription is slightly lower than yours and was told they couldn't do them that high.
> Thinking back I'm wondering if it was because I wanted rimless ones? Maybe in a fuller frame they woud be OK?



D&A in Sale (although I bought the glasses from Costco). 

Yes, I think you would struggle with rimless reactorlite/Transitions and a prescription like yours. In fact I seem to recall Costco telling me I couldn't have rimless and Transitions.


----------



## potsy (17 Oct 2011)

Cheers. I use D&A in Alty and am due an eye test so will see what they say, I also get 50% off glasses as part of my CL subscription


----------



## fossyant (5 Dec 2011)

Looks like I'm in the market for new ones after I lost mine this weekend. Need interchangeable lenses - so RX insert type for me.


----------



## PpPete (5 Dec 2011)

Fossy
Take a look at kontrol sports.
I have these
http://www.kontrolsports.co.uk/p/149/special-offers!/sports-sunglasses/gelshock-rx-offer/details.asp
Will certainly accomodate scrips beyond -6 cos one of my eyes is 6.5

If you want to vary the colour choice, call them, I found them very helpful in that respect. One of their sales chaps was on here but I havnt seen him for a while.


----------



## guitarpete247 (5 Dec 2011)

I looked around for about 6 months, 2 years ago. I couldn't find any at reasonable price. I get my normal glasses from Specsavers and the spent 3 months with some on order for me to look at but they couldn't get hold of any models. Went into Vision Express a found these WindRams. They seemed OK so I ordered some with my prescription. They came at £100 all in. Quite light but not perfect, a little poor peripheral vision but acceptable. Specsavers say they can't get different inserts if my eyes change so will have to go back to Vision Express if and when.

I'm short sighted but don't need them to read, and have to take glasses off to read comfortably, so have never considered lenses. How would lenses be for me?


----------



## Speedobum (5 Dec 2011)

If you want something customised try these, they can be fitted with any lens you wish including photochromic lenses. http://www.kontrolsports.co.uk/p/15...stom-kontrol/prescription-stratos/details.asp


----------

